# Not Getting Emails on iPad?



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*I just got an iPad4. I still use my Verizon email on my Dell desktop using Windows Mail. I just also want to be able to rend/receive the same email message on my iPad too. When I set it up, I can send a test email, which ONLY goes to my desktop email...even though theiPad shows what I sent. 

So for some reason, I CANNOT get an email message to my iPad. What do I need to do? (The iPad setup was quick & easy & it verified it.)*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

For your Verizon email address. Did you get the server settings from Verizon? or did you just let iOS do it on its own?


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*I'm not iPad savvy, but I think I let iOS do it on its own. I tapped ADD ACCOUNT, then typed my name,email, & password (the password I knew from my Verizon email I had all along). My iPad verfied it successfully & that was al it asked me to do.*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would check with Verizons support page, they probably have instructions for how to connect their mail to iPads. Sometimes different email providers have different instructions. Like a specific server address they want you to use etc....


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check your email settings, does it delete the email after sending to windows mail? or do you keep a copy on the server?


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

I've tried testing it by sending an email from my desktp to my ipad & vice versa. With both ways, it saves a copy of the email in the SENT folder. But, only my desktop RECEIVES it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This means you either have your incoming mail server set up incorrectly on the iPad.

OR

You have your "Windows Mail" setup to NOT to "Leave a Copy on the Server". Which means once Windows Mail gets it, its no longer there for iPad to "Get".


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*I'm thinking my iPad needs to be set up in a different way because when I looked at my desktop's "delivery", I have it checked to Leave a Copy on the Server. I already talked to the Verizon tech support people. I guess I have to call the Apple tech support people.*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you confirm that you have the right Incoming Mail server settings?

iOS does not always "Get it right" when just let it set it up by itself. Sometimes you have to do it manually.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Do you anyone here know the step-by-step directionsto do this OR know the link to the directions?

I tried this below & it still did NOT help me (saw this on the Verizon help discussion board):

1. Delete all of your Verizon accounts on your Apple devices and start again. 
2. In settings go to Mail, Contacts, Calendars and select
3. Click on Add account
4. Click Other
5. Click Add Mail Account

6. Type in your Name, e-mail address, the WRONG password, and your nickname for the account under description. It will take a few moments to verify but it will get you where you need to go to manually input the settings.

7. By typing in the wrong password it takes you into the manual settings and you can change the incoming to pop and the outgoing to smtp. But here is the trick. Under user name you must type the full e-mail address on both lines that it asks for the user name. And after you change the incoming and outgoing lines you must also, of course, now put in your correct password. 

8. It will take a few minutes to verify but it will now take the new settings. 
Do this for each account. If you go into advanced you will see that the new ports are automatically correct, as in the instructions sent by Verizon or listed under the Verizon announcements in the I Want To / Check Verizon Announcements post on 1/29/13. You can also adjust here when you want your deleted emails automatically removed.

Note: Verizon tech support does not have these instructions. They came directly from Apple Tech Support. If you go to the Apple Webiste, and need free tech support you can also register for a call, and under the expemptions box just check off that you have recently updated your software, and they will give you free tech support. Also a good thing to know.
*


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*OK, I got it going! I talked to Verizon tech support. they had me type something for incoming & outgoing & apparently the LEAVE A COPY ON SERVER needed to be marked from my desktop. I thought it was checked.

Thanks for your help guys!*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Perfect, thought that was what it might be. Glad you got it worked out!


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*MartyF81, thank you again!*


----------

